# Dumb and dumber



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Got a 3:45 call out for our local hospital. City shut a valve off without verifying what it effected and shut the water supply off. When I arrived the director and city engineer were having a lovely conversation. The engineer had a helper with him that made the statement( it is what it is ). I don't think there was any way you could have said anything dumber at that moment. The director went ballistic and lost his cool. What makes it worse this isn't the first time this guy has done something like this. Sad to see such a smart man with no common sense.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

$hit happens, is usually a better comment....LOL


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> $hit happens, is usually a better comment....LOL


Ya not that morning. I really thought we were going to have a throw down in the middle of the Street. You really have to be a special kind of stupid not to check on what you are shutting off before you just cut the line.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

About a month ago I ran into a OMS plumber friend of mine at the supply house at 4:00pm on a Friday, he said he accidentally shutdown water to a 50 unit apartment building and when he realized it and went to restore water the valve failed. I need to see how that turned out.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

wyrickmech said:


> Ya not that morning. I really thought we were going to have a throw down in the middle of the Street. You really have to be a special kind of stupid not to check on what you are shutting off before you just cut the line.


you answered your own question,,,,,,,,,,city worker...most are not the sharpest spoon in the draw and get paid no matter how big there fck up is....


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Debo22 said:


> About a month ago I ran into a OMS plumber friend of mine at the supply house at 4:00pm on a Friday, he said he accidentally shutdown water to a 50 unit apartment building and when he realized it and went to restore water the valve failed. I need to see how that turned out.


That would be interesting to here.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

City were working on main broken line.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Holy cow. As a shop that does a ton of municipal work that just makes me cringe. All of the above, you don't shut off a valve without knowing what it serves and you dang sure don't contaminate a municipal main like they did. If that much sediment made it through to the service they sucked a lot of sand. Its just sad. 

And yet they cry about our bills when we make repairs and no one even knew we were there.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*hospitals and water service*

In my day I was always taught that a hospital must have two water services
to their facility, from different mains. I know in Allentown that was the case. That was then what about now? 

The following is well worth a read ...

http://www.cdc.gov/healthywater/pdf/emergency/emergency-water-supply-planning-guide.pdf


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> In my day I was always taught that a hospital must have two water services
> to their facility, from different mains. I know in Allentown that was the case. That was then what about now?
> 
> The following is well worth a read ...
> ...


Yes two different mains must be in place for safety. The hospital has its own tower with a loop main. The loop feeds the hospital from five locations. The city has a cross feed so the city can use the hospitals tower and the hospital can use the city's. This was a nightmare senero. The hospitals tower had just been painted and they had filled it with chlorinated water and where waiting for the twenty four hours to pass so they could flush and refill. Then the state test which is one more day. At this time while being fed off of the city crossover main the city shuts it off. If they wouldhave waited 48 hours they could have done anything they wanted. Lol


----------

